# German TTC-girl is looking for a Skype or Whatsapp-Friend



## Fibexi

Hey guys,

I am 25 years old and from Germany. We have been trying to conceive for 9 cycles now and I am actually waiting for my period.

Why am I here and not in a German forum? I study English and I want to improve my language skills. I have never been abroad and that is a pity. It would have been better for me as a becoming teacher. I miss talking English and that is very important for me.

So I am looking for someone who is interested in "skyping" with me. I thought it would be interesting to find a girl/woman who is about in my age and who is also on TTC. We haven't any children yet but a dog and a cat. I am overweight and that would probably be my main problems apart from bad hormones and stuff (PCOS f.e.)

Who is interested in a TTC friendship via Skype or Whatsapp? I have both. I am looking forward to getting a message from YOU 

Greets, Fibexi


----------



## Fibexi

Is there noone? Has anyone of you an idea where I could also post to find a Skype-TTC-friend? A homepage maybe!?


----------



## TNK

.


----------



## Fibexi

hey, that would be great :winkwink: am i allowed to post my e mail adress in here? how can we get in contact? pls help me.


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi, if you're still looking for buddy, I'm up for that. I've got Whatapp installed although have never used it. 

I also happen to speak German!


----------



## Fibexi

How can we get in contact? I do not find a private message function in here? Am I allowed to post my skype nickname?


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Fibexi said:


> How can we get in contact? I do not find a private message function in here? Am I allowed to post my skype nickname?

Just messaged you back now.


----------

